# bigcats in wallnut hill



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Went up to the old wallnutt hill since it was so windy and nasty,and got into some big cats , we was pretty much just looking for the big ones over 10lbs using Spanish sardines and cut Atlantic mackerel, i don't know how many we got but we was filming and the camera died when we found the really big ones over 12lbs as usual, all in all i think we got at-least 20 cats over 10lbs another good day catfishing..




videos will get better in the future iam just getting the hang of this:thumbsup:


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

great video !!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been there. Great place to relax and catch some big ones. Be careful about laying your rod down with spool locked. You may see your rod going across the pond with the butt sticking up like a periscope. I speak from experience............


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

lol your right about that last year we went there 2 or 3 times and have been in the water at-least 4 times after a expensive rod


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this a private pond?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys caught some good fish! Good job!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, private, here is the info http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Yep, private, here is the info http://www.stevesfarm.net/


 Oh ok I remember someone mentioning this place before. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its an awesome place, Great for kids all the way to adults there's no shortage of action that's for sure


----------

